# Diamond 300A Stone Video



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2015)

Almost done uploading all of these... here's the next in line... the 300A Diamond Stone

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/diamond-300a-stone-and-flattener.html

[video=youtube;6L9ttQ51tFY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L9ttQ51tFY[/video]


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2015)

just got notification that these are coming back in again soon... only one left in the store right now. I really love these stones.


----------

